# Bolt stuck at 72% progress on Channel Update



## xboard07 (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooked up my Bolt today. The channel update is stuck at 72% and won't move past that. Been like this for 2 hours. 

Anyone have similar experience?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

xboard07 said:


> Hooked up my Bolt today. The channel update is stuck at 72% and won't move past that. Been like this for 2 hours.
> 
> Anyone have similar experience?


I had the same experience when i had two cable cards that waren't properly entered into the FiOS system. Once I replaced them with a CC that had been properly entered into the system, things came right up and I was able to activate it and get it paired by giving FiOS the info on the CC pairing screen.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

I only did OTA setup and never saw that. Have you tried rebooting? Call Tivo support if that doesn't fix it. I did have to reboot my Tivo Bolt several times when we first got it.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Yep, issue with cablecard pairing. Mine stopped there until Comcast fixed their back office coding problem.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Same here with Charter. Bad card, or not entered into the system correctly. New card fixed the problem.


----------



## jmatero (Apr 9, 2003)

Ok. I'm in the same boat. Purchased a Bolt at Best Buy, took it home, swapped the card from my Premier 4 into the Bolt, Stuck at 72%. After HOURS on the line with both TiVo and Comcast (numerous cable card line folks) they finally suggested replacing the cablecard.

SO... I got a new cable card today.... same issue.

SO... I swapped the Bolt out with a new one.... same issue.

SO... I put the card back into the Premier 4, Comcast call, and instantly picture.

SO... I called TiVo and asked what the chances were I got 2 defective Bolts and they said Cablecard pairing with the Premier is easier than with the Bolt (whatever that means). I'm going to swap out the bolt one more time but does anyone have a suggestion as to how to proceed with Comcast? I'm at a loss and ready to just give up at this point.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Don't let Comcast win. Complain to the FCC instead!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jmatero said:


> Ok. I'm in the same boat. Purchased a Bolt at Best Buy, took it home, swapped the card from my Premier 4 into the Bolt, Stuck at 72%. After HOURS on the line with both TiVo and Comcast (numerous cable card line folks) they finally suggested replacing the cablecard.
> 
> SO... I got a new cable card today.... same issue.
> 
> ...


Maybe you're not pushing the card in all the way. The slot on the bolt is a bit trickier then the Premiere. Maybe that's what TiVo meant.


----------



## jmatero (Apr 9, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Maybe you're not pushing the card in all the way. The slot on the bolt is a bit trickier then the Premiere. Maybe that's what TiVo meant.


I asked about that actually. TiVo said it was on the Comcast side with the pairing process and sending "signals"


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

From what I saw with FiOS it was all their issues not having the card info entered into the system properly. So the card could not even be activated. Initially they wanted to send a tech out which I knew would have been a waste of time. With a card that is in the system properly the info comes right up. At least on FiOS it did.


----------



## jmatero (Apr 9, 2003)

TiVo just replied to me on Facebook Messenger. They're seeing this with the Bolts and if it gets stuck at 72%, the cable modem is the culprit. They suggest disconnecting the modem from the line until the pairing is complete. Then, reconnect.

I have a Motorola SB6183


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Even if the card is not paired to the system it should still get through that part and download the channel map. People buy cards on eBay so they can access clear QAM channels and they work. If it can't download the channel map then either the card, or the tuning adapter, is defective.

Or you have such a poor signal that it can't access the portion of the stream required to download the map. You might want to have the guy check if there are any notch filters on the line that might be blocking that signal.


----------



## jmatero (Apr 9, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Even if the card is not paired to the system it should still get through that part and download the channel map. People buy cards on eBay so they can access clear QAM channels and they work. If it can't download the channel map then either the card, or the tuning adapter, is defective.
> 
> Or you have such a poor signal that it can't access the portion of the stream required to download the map. You might want to have the guy check if there are any notch filters on the line that might be blocking that signal.


So, this is something unique to the Bolt? I'm on my 3rd Bolt and 3rd Cable Card. Stuck at either 72% or 89%. TiVo claimed a number of Bolt customers were experiencing this and that the Cable Modem was blocking a portion that needed to be downloaded. I removed the modem from the picture and still, no go.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't believe this is unique to Bolt. I had this issue with a Roamio just last week. The CSR script will say the card is bad, which is the easy way out.

I would first complain to the FCC. Not enough folks do this so their evidence at the poor processing by cablecos are underrperesented. It is super easy to do.

Next, after talking with "cable card" experts, "TiVo" experts, and others, I went the technical support route, which worked for me previously. Here, it worked again as the cards are not bad, but sometimes there are screens that are not available to the CSRs that the tech support folks can correct.

I refused to exchange the card last week since my previous experience (and stories here) demonstrated that there is no way that Motorola was building cards that have such high failure rates. I spent way too much time on the phone doing this, which I included with my FCC complaint. Report your pain. I did not want to deal with waiting for mailed cards or going back to the comcast office, even though they are much nicer than they used to be.

I also had issue with on-demand, I escalated that to the Comcast cares email, which seemed to do the trick. That is not really a FCC issue, but I added it to the list as an annoyance.

tl;dr: Cards are not bad, Comcast back office often sets cards up wrong in ways that a CSR cannot address.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes the cards are not bad. For me with FiOS though, it was easier to just replace the cards. Since there is a local FiOS store a few minutes away to drop off the old cards and get new one. Of course over the phone the rep says the store doesn't have any CC cards in stock. Yet in the store they say they have plenty of them in stock.


----------



## HeadsUp7Up (Oct 28, 2014)

Had this issue not too long ago hooking up another Roamio on time warner. Cable card had not been authorized properly on their system and a quick phone call had it taken care of relatively quickly. One thing I can say is out of the handful of times I've had to call the Time Warner Cable Card Techs have been VERY knowledgable and great to work with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xboard07 (Dec 16, 2007)

Got it working, finally.


----------



## jmatero (Apr 9, 2003)

xboard07 said:


> Got it working, finally.


Anything you can share? Tips? I'm ready to return the bolt and just go back to the Premiere 4 which pairs and works perfectly connected to the same line.


----------



## xboard07 (Dec 16, 2007)

jmatero said:


> Anything you can share? Tips? I'm ready to return the bolt and just go back to the Premiere 4 which pairs and works perfectly connected to the same line.


problem was on Verizon's end....they hadn't fully activated the card...took about a 20 minute call to resolve


----------



## jmatero (Apr 9, 2003)

I guess the question for TiVo is: does the Bolt require higher signal strength than the Premier (and every TiVo box before it?


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

xboard07 said:


> problem was on Verizon's end....they hadn't fully activated the card...took about a 20 minute call to resolve


Use the magical words "Manual Validation" when you speak with the FiOS Support folks .... that gets them where they need to be in the system. Saves a bunch of time -- all good once you get them to understand what you're looking to have them do.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dmurphy said:


> Use the magical words "Manual Validation" when you speak with the FiOS Support folks .... that gets them where they need to be in the system. Saves a bunch of time -- all good once you get them to understand what you're looking to have them do.


Except when they still screw up and you end up with more problems.


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Except when they still screw up and you end up with more problems.


I've had a LOT less of that from FiOS support personnel than from my local cable company. Can't tell you how many times I had my outside line cut because I didn't subscribe to a TV service when I had cable ... Unreal.

If I do get a screwup, that's easily fixed with a quick executive email. Issues get tracked and resolved that way. A powerful tool to be saved for urgent issues, for sure, but an effective one.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I had this for 5 weeks.
Replaced 13 cable cards and 2 TiVos.
I was using ComCast.
The problem for me was incorrect
SW in Denver for OutLet2.
In Comcast they use outlet1 for your first cableCard.
Outlet2 for second cableCard.
When I set up my third TiVo it only took minutes.
I directed the TiVo autherizer to use only Outlet3 for my third Comcast CableCard.
None of the 13 Cablecards or 2 TiVos were at fault during my 5 week ordeal.



xboard07 said:


> Hooked up my Bolt today. The channel update is stuck at 72% and won't move past that. Been like this for 2 hours.
> 
> Anyone have similar experience?


----------



## jmatero (Apr 9, 2003)

zerdian1 said:


> I had this for 5 weeks.
> Replaced 13 cable cards and 2 TiVos.
> I was using ComCast.
> The problem for me was incorrect
> ...


So, If I have one Tivo/cablecard... and want to replace the tivo.... I should tell the tech on the comcast cablecard hotline to us Outlet3?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

zerdian1 said:


> I had this for 5 weeks.
> Replaced 13 cable cards and 2 TiVos.
> I was using ComCast.
> The problem for me was incorrect
> ...


I had a similar problem to that once. I remember the lady on the phone saying something about how the CableCARD was in the wrong slot and how it always had to be ahead of leased boxes or something. She didn't explain very well, but whatever she did fixed my issue.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jmatero said:


> So, If I have one Tivo/cablecard... and want to replace the tivo.... I should tell the tech on the comcast cablecard hotline to us Outlet3?


If you're just moving the card from one TiVo to another it should be easy. The only issue you might have is the part where they pair the card.

Has anything else changed in your wiring since you originally paired the Premiere the card came from? New modem? MoCa network? POE filters? Extra/new splitters?


----------



## jmatero (Apr 9, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> If you're just moving the card from one TiVo to another it should be easy. The only issue you might have is the part where they pair the card.
> 
> Has anything else changed in your wiring since you originally paired the Premiere the card came from? New modem? MoCa network? POE filters? Extra/new splitters?


I have a new modem but I disconnected it from the line as Tivo requested and no go. AND if I plug the premier 4 back into the line... and have them pair the same card(s) to it, Instant picture. Bolt? no go. Something is different about the Bolt that it can't acquire 100% of the channel information while my Premier (and every other cable-card tivo I've owned since the Series 3) can without an issue.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Is your Premiere a 2 tuner or a 4 tuner?

Never mind I see in your sig that it's 4. Try running the signal strength meter on the Premiere. Is every channel 100%? If so your signal may be to "hot". If you have any sort of amp on the line try disconnecting that. If not try attenuating the signal a little by inserting a splitter into the line near the bolt.


----------



## jmatero (Apr 9, 2003)

Well, Comcast is sending somebody out this afternoon. However, after connecting with TiVo on their facebook page, I'm speaking now to an engineer there who is seeing up a 3-way with an advanced technician at Comcast. TiVo insists that signal strength thresholds for the Premiere 4 and Bolt are the same so if it works with the Premiere, it should work with the Bolt and the issue is probably on the Comcast side (pairing and unit ID). Please stand by....


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

jmatero said:


> I guess the question for TiVo is: does the Bolt require higher signal strength than the Premier (and every TiVo box before it?


don't think it's signal related most if not all cable is going digital and encrypting everything. if the system is encrypted the cards will need to be installed first unlike when the first cable card tivo came out and most providers still had clear qam


----------



## jmatero (Apr 9, 2003)

Well, had some great folks from TiVo and Comcast Tier-3 support on a 3-way call and it's still stuck at Acquiring Signal 72%. They tried everything on both sides and are at a loss. One thing I found shocking is that the Comcast team was pretty certain the Bolt was NOT (yet) certified for use with Comcast.

Now the Comcast guy is here and when he walked in the door and as soon as he heard "TiVo" he instantly said "Stuck at 72% right?"

He's going to troubleshoot as if it's a Roamio... he claims he can get those to work most of the time. Stand by...


----------



## jmatero (Apr 9, 2003)

Ok. Thanks to Dominic (Field Tech) and Sally (Top Tier Comcast TiVo guru). Problem solved.

The 72% issue with TiVo Roamio and Bolt (according to Comcast) is almost always related to an incorrect headend code. In parts of the country with large service areas, there may be more than one code (depending on your location). In my case, the headend code was set to SC and should have been S7 (S7 covers Southern San Jose, SC is Santa Clara County (including Sunnyvale, San Jose, Cupertino).

Things to note:


Make sure you get your cable card from the Comcast center designated for your zone. (I got mine from the Comcast center near my office vs home). Even though it's only 15 miles away in the same city, the cards tell Comcast to set the headend code to THAT area.
Comcast Technical Support and the Comcast cable card hotline (located in the Philippines BTW) have no access to this code and have no ability to change it. That's why their final step is to send a Tech to the house. Sounds like Comcast should make some adjustments to the troubleshooting to check headend codes.
The technician had to call his supervisor who then contacted an engineer who can change the code. In 2 minutes, we got a picture. Done.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Cable cards have been around so long now. Yet the cable companies still manage to screw things up with it. Simple things. It makes one wonder if they are done on purpose.

I'm so glad with FiOS I have the option of driving a few miles down the road to the FiOS store to get a different cable card. Instead of having to deal with phone or chat support. Or worse having a tech come out. I've been gun shy with cable cards since the issues they caused back in May when I needed to repair the card in my Roamio Pro after upgrading the drive.

Fortunately with the Bolt, aside from having to swap cards at the store, the pairing, and re-pairing process(after running mfsr on the drive), was painless this time..


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

I was having the same 72% issue, until spending about an hour on Verizon Direct (FIOS) where they were finally able to initialize the cable card.

I can see most of the channels including EPIX, Showtime & Starz, but not able to see HBO & Cinemax.
Has anyone else seen this issue with HBO/MAX on FiOS?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JayMan747 said:


> I was having the same 72% issue, until spending about an hour on Verizon Direct (FIOS) where they were finally able to initialize the cable card.
> 
> I can see most of the channels including EPIX, Showtime & Starz, but not able to see HBO & Cinemax.
> Has anyone else seen this issue with HBO/MAX on FiOS?


The card needs to be paired to receive HBO, Cinemax, and Fox owned channels(like FX and National Geographic)


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

JayMan747 said:


> I was having the same 72% issue, until spending about an hour on Verizon Direct (FIOS) where they were finally able to initialize the cable card.
> 
> I can see most of the channels including EPIX, Showtime & Starz, but not able to see HBO & Cinemax.
> Has anyone else seen this issue with HBO/MAX on FiOS?


Hi,
There is some kind of account code missing. Either call, chat, or use the Direct forum at DSL Reports and mention "manual validation" if all else fails.


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

fcfc2 said:


> The card needs to be paired to receive HBO, Cinemax, and Fox owned channels(like FX and National Geographic)
> 
> There is some kind of account code missing. Either call, chat, or use the Direct forum at DSL Reports and mention "manual validation" if all else fails.


THANKS!

The Magic words worked. I now have all my channels..


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

Still can't get past this on Comcast. Their Cablecard agents are useless. I've got a truck coming Tuesday.


----------



## jmatero (Apr 9, 2003)

Hilbe said:


> Still can't get past this on Comcast. Their Cablecard agents are useless. I've got a truck coming Tuesday.


Are you in Santa Clara County in CA? I have a contact who can check the headend via phone. When the tech arrives, ask him to call his supervisor and confirm the headend code is set correctly.


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

jmatero said:


> Are you in Santa Clara County in CA? I have a contact who can check the headend via phone. When the tech arrives, ask him to call his supervisor and confirm the headend code is set correctly.


Indianapolis suburbs. I'm 8 miles from the XFINITY store, it's in the next county. Wondering if that screwed up my headend. Nobody on the phone has been able to see my headend....


----------



## comp98 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hilbe said:


> Indianapolis suburbs. I'm 8 miles from the XFINITY store, it's in the next county. Wondering if that screwed up my headend. Nobody on the phone has been able to see my headend....


Hilbe- Were you able to get it resolved? I am also in the suburbs of Indy (Fishers). I picked up my card at the Service Center in Keystone. I am stuck at 72% as well. Tech support has been nearly worthless.


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

comp98 said:


> Hilbe- Were you able to get it resolved? I am also in the suburbs of Indy (Fishers). I picked up my card at the Service Center in Keystone. I am stuck at 72% as well. Tech support has been nearly worthless.


Fishers here too. Get a truck roll. Only way to fix it.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Is the a single silver bullet on Comcast or just hit and miss?

Moved a card from a premiere to a bolt tonight and the Comcast cablecard guy at the toll free number right of the bat inquired about age of card and warned me of potential problem to come. When got to 72% bug and he basically through up his hands and told me to get a new card.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You should never need a truck roll unless something is wrong with your wiring. 

What is the tech doing? Calling back office folks.


----------



## jmatero (Apr 9, 2003)

jrtroo said:


> You should never need a truck roll unless something is wrong with your wiring.
> 
> What is the tech doing? Calling back office folks.


This has happened to me 4 times now with Comcast. Two times they sent a guy out who called his supervisor.... Who connected him with somebody else who found an incorrect headend code. Second two times they forward me to TiVo support who told me to call Comcast back and tell them to unpair/pair the card. Both times Comcast refused and sent trucks out. On both of those occasions, the guys knew zilch about tivos and called somebody as Comcast and said "the customer said TiVo told them unpairing/paring the card would fix it. Sure enough, they unpaired/paired and BAM issue solved.

Interestingly, the last tech who came out told me Comcast ended all TiVo training for their techs so if the customer is not a TiVo expert to help guide the technician, it becomes a multiple hour service call.

I blame most of this on Comcast. Honestly, as soon as ATT or Google fiber goes live here in San Jose, I'm dumping Comcast and will live off my AppleTV's. Had zero issues with with my past TiVo devices. Ever since I replaced my Premiere with the Bolt, I've had 3 Bolt replacements, 4 Comcast tech visits, HOURS and DAYS of Comcast/TiVo tech support, and my minis still keep dropping the live tv connection.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

just point of reference- i got no were last night. Just made the one call to the comcast cablecard number and got no where. was late to gave up and went to bed.

called this morning- same #. First woman checked all the numbers and then sent a reset code to everything in my house- which no duh killed my comcast phone (which she noticed earlier i had so tried to upsell me an alarm installation instead.). This first woman called me back on my cell then transferred me to someone else (I guess tier II) who said something about card still partically paired to old box and then did some mumbo jumbo. Didnt work with her on the phone either so she reserved a replacement cablecard for me at my local office - not open till tomorrow. Then a couple minutes later it just started working.

who knows....


----------



## Tagz240 (Oct 26, 2016)

Long story short...my Bolt was hung up at 72% for hours after self-installing M-Card, I called Verizon Fios and requested a "manual validation" as suggested in an earlier post, problem solved immediately.


----------

